

Does Google's PageRank algorithm scale? (Presented at Microsoft Research) [pdf] - dvd03
http://www.doc.ic.ac.uk/~dvd03/Documents/DoesPageRankScale.pdf

======
dvd03
For more details, the corresponding paper may be found at:
<http://tinyurl.com/ksbobg>

